# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy cnc dạng H frame 6090 của Thuannguyen

## thuannguyen

Mùa đông đã về, gió lạnh, chế phi thuyền bay vô nam tránh rét đây các bác.
Kích thước khoang lái 600x900, đủ cho chú lùn cao 300 nhảy vô.
Vỏ bọc bằng thép dày 15 và 20mm.
Tổng quan công việc đang làm đây.
Cánh đây.



Hàn thân.

Body đây.

----------

anhcos, Ga con, imechavn, nhatson, ppgas, quanghung108, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

em vẫn theo dõi cái này từ bên kia, bác chủ qua đây em đỡ mang tiếng đọc lén hehehe , chắc phải kê lên máy phay lớn mà phay cho chuẩn lại chứ ???

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## blueocean

Con máy này tính làm cái gì mà chơi khủng zay bác, đem cả con đi phay e cũng mệt dữ.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## conga

Máy hàn loại điện tử kia có đắt không vậy các bác.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## biết tuốt

Máy hàn giờ rẻ mà, tầm 3 t là ok ,

----------

conga, thuannguyen

----------


## anhcos

> Mùa đông đã về, gió lạnh, chế phi thuyền bay vô nam tránh rét đây các bác.
> Body đây.


Cái này đúng là giống phi thuyền thiệt, riêng phần này chắc cỡ 300kg không bác.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

_Vác cả khung lên phay bác Nam ạ.
_Máy này em phay đồng nhôm nhé bác blueocean.
_Máy hàn que ARC200 của Jasic mua 2t8 nhé bác conga, dùng khá ổn, em toàn hàn que 4, đốt liền 3 que liên tục rồi ngồi nghỉ 5 phút.
_Cả cục đó nặng hơn 500 kg bác anhcos ạ.

----------


## conga

Em thấy trên diễn đàn nhiều bác có quả máy hàn nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh như thế, em cũng máu làm 1 em.. hè!

----------


## ppgas

Bác show con máy mài nghía tí bác! Màu này không phải hàng vừa  :Smile: 
Cứ thấy power tool là lại thèm  :Smile:

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## Diyodira

Hai vai hai bên bác chủ định hàn chết hay bắt buloong? Nên làm rời sẽ thuận tiện đủ bề.
1. Mang đi gia công dễ dàng.
2. Không kén máy gia công.
.
.
.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

> Hai vai hai bên bác chủ định hàn chết hay bắt buloong? Nên làm rời sẽ thuận tiện đủ bề.
> 1. Mang đi gia công dễ dàng.
> 2. Không kén máy gia công.
> .
> .
> .


Lắp bằng buloong bác ạ.

----------


## thuannguyen

Gia công vai máy đây.

----------


## thuannguyen

> Bác show con máy mài nghía tí bác! Màu này không phải hàng vừa 
> Cứ thấy power tool là lại thèm


Máy bình dân thôi bác ơi, đắt hơn boch tàu tý, nhưng chạy êm và khỏe hơn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em bây giờ dám nghĩ dám làm thiệt , em thì thấy cái to to thì sợ , sợ cái cảnh nặng quá vác không nổi. Nhớ mài luôn đi bác , bảo đảm 2 vai song song và cao bằng nhau , sau này vác X qua khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cao vậy mài hơi khó.

----------


## Diyodira

Không hiểu sao các bác thích mài vậy, ứng dụng không đúng chỗ kẻo tiền mất tật mang, mặt khác máy mài cỡ lớn ở vn toàn chế, hoặc tận dụng máy phay, bào rồi gắn lên mà không có các cảm biến cần thiết.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Máy dữ quá đi.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu phay thì chịu khó gá đôi lên hớt mỏng cho 2 chi tiết bằng nhau, sau đó vết phay dùng giấy nhám mịn chà sóng phay đi là lắp ghép cực chuẩn khỏi sợ. Do máy H này gác nguyên bộ XZ lên , nên nó song song với y càng nhiều càng tốt , chịu khó làm món này thì có cái khung chuẩn khi ráp sẽ dễ dàng tinh chỉnh chính xác , em đoán máy này xong là làm khuôn mẫu nên cấp độ phải cao hơn máy gỗ nhiều.

----------


## thuannguyen

> nếu phay thì chịu khó gá đôi lên hớt mỏng cho 2 chi tiết bằng nhau, sau đó vết phay dùng giấy nhám mịn chà sóng phay đi là lắp ghép cực chuẩn khỏi sợ. Do máy H này gác nguyên bộ XZ lên , nên nó song song với y càng nhiều càng tốt , chịu khó làm món này thì có cái khung chuẩn khi ráp sẽ dễ dàng tinh chỉnh chính xác , em đoán máy này xong là làm khuôn mẫu nên cấp độ phải cao hơn máy gỗ nhiều.


vâng em chủ yếu gia công đồ nhôm, đồng nên làm con máy ngon chút.

----------


## Tuấn

Em thắc mắc tẹo ạ. Sao bác chủ không gá luôn hai cái vai vào nhau rồi phay một lượt cho nó đồng đều ạ ? Còn 2 cái cánh phi thuyền thấp hơn 2 thanh bắt ray trục Y có khó phay không ạ ? Thêm 2 miếng sắt vào cho nó cao bằng thanh bắt ray rồi phay một nhát ăn luôn có dễ làm hơn không ạ ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Em thắc mắc tẹo ạ. Sao bác chủ không gá luôn hai cái vai vào nhau rồi phay một lượt cho nó đồng đều ạ ? Còn 2 cái cánh phi thuyền thấp hơn 2 thanh bắt ray trục Y có khó phay không ạ ? Thêm 2 miếng sắt vào cho nó cao bằng thanh bắt ray rồi phay một nhát ăn luôn có dễ làm hơn không ạ ?


Phay cái nào ra cái đó, cạnh, chốt, gờ định vị,  chứ đâu dễ xơi như bác nói phay 1 phát, phẳng như sân bóng đươc.

----------


## Tuấn

> Phay cái nào ra cái đó, cạnh, chốt, gờ định vị,  chứ đâu dễ xơi như bác nói phay 1 phát, phẳng như sân bóng đươc.


Oài, vác cả con máy này lên CNC phay hả bác ? Em đang tò mò xem bác chủ làm thế nào để căn chỉnh xy ợ  :Smile:

----------


## thuannguyen

> Em thắc mắc tẹo ạ. Sao bác chủ không gá luôn hai cái vai vào nhau rồi phay một lượt cho nó đồng đều ạ ? Còn 2 cái cánh phi thuyền thấp hơn 2 thanh bắt ray trục Y có khó phay không ạ ? Thêm 2 miếng sắt vào cho nó cao bằng thanh bắt ray rồi phay một nhát ăn luôn có dễ làm hơn không ạ ?


Phay riêng một lượt rồi gá cả hai lên hớt tinh phát nữa bác ạ.

----------


## thuannguyen

Máy hôm nay hơi bận không post gì cả.
Thêm một số hình ảnh công việc đây.
Phay khung trên máy phay giường đây.

Hàn chân và máng hứng phoi.

3 chân nhé, hai sau một giữa(thò thụt :Wink: )

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CKD, Ga con, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas, solero, writewin

----------


## conga

Hàng thuộc khủng đây, trọng lượng bi giờ là bao nhiêu rồi bác

----------


## blueocean

Nhìn giống cái bể non bộ nhà em ghê  :Smile:

----------


## thuannguyen

> Nhìn giống cái bể non bộ nhà em ghê


Chuẩn bị có hai quả núi và cái cầu rồi bác.

----------


## thuannguyen

> Hàng thuộc khủng đây, trọng lượng bi giờ là bao nhiêu rồi bác


Khoảng 800kg bác ui.

----------


## blueocean

Em nghĩ sao bác ko bắt vít chân vào khối ở trên cho nó cơ động nhỉ?

----------


## solero

"Vững như kiềng 3 chân" máy của bác chắc là sẽ rất vững đấy.

----------


## thuannguyen

Tình hình linh kiện mới về tới, tuần này lại chiến đấu tiếp.
Cuối tuần rồi up lên cho anh em chém vui.
Hai thùng nhiên liệu đây.

Giáp bảo vệ nè các bác.

----------


## thuannguyen

Lắp ráp linh kiện lên đây.

Như này đã ra cái phi thuyền chưa các bác.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

cho em hỏi máy lắp ráp để phay nhôm hay khuôn mẫu chính xác , các linh kiện ray hay visme là mua mới , vậy cho em hỏi của hãng nào ? cấp chính xác bao nhiêu ? nếu C7 thì hơi đáng tiếc.

----------


## thuannguyen

Mua mới bác ơi, của TBI. C7 thôi bác, em hỏi cấp chính xác cao hơn nhưng dân bán hàng cũng gà mờ, mà cũng k tìm được chỗ nào mua.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

Đẹp và chuyên nghiệp lăm Chủ thớt ơi, chỉ tiếc cho hệ thanh truợt thôi.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

Em cũng thèm lắm các bác ạ, khổ nỗi hàng khó mua mà giá cũng chát.

----------


## occutit

Tiếc cho hệ trượt quá bác ạ  :Frown:

----------


## thuannguyen

Hix, dạo này đang làm dự án mới nên hơi bận.
Hôm nay mới có thời gian update tiếp cho anh em cùng chém.
Chế bàn máy bằng thép dày 25mm.

Phay mặt tiếp xúc.

Dao hợp kim 8 ly, hai me. Xuống dao 0.2mm, S3600v/p, F2000 mm/p, bước tiến 6mm.


Phá mặt bàn.
Xuống dao 0.1mm, F3000 mm/p.

----------


## occutit

Spindle này là loại 8k RPM hay 12k RPM vậy bác.

----------


## thuannguyen

3kw, 24k vòng bac ơi.

----------


## thuannguyen

Phay tấm gá spindle cho con máy mới.

----------


## solero

Nóng thế kia chắc bác phải cần tưới nguội không thì mòn dao mất.

----------


## thuannguyen

Dạo này bận làm máy mới, cũng khoe lên đây cho vui cửa vui nhà.
Máy 6 đầu.
Dàn khung

----------

Diyodira

----------


## thuannguyen

Giờ mới có thời gian rảnh khắc thử miếng nhôm.
Chạy thô bước 0.5


Sản phẩm đây

----------

Gamo, mig21, Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuấn

Bác có cái khoan từ ngon quá, mua bao nhiêu vậy bác ? Em đi hỏi toàn mấy chục củ, chát quá mà mỗi năm em dùng có 1-2 lần  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Cái khoan từ đó bác ra khu Vĩnh Viễn giá chỉ khoản 2 củ loại bình dân & 4 củ cho loại đế 2 nam châm hoặc là loại bự. Mua đồ mới thì chắc là giá chát, hehe

PS: em quên, nếu bác ở Xì Gòn thì dụ mấy anh em cho mượn tạm nếu xài ít

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái khoan từ đó bác ra khu Vĩnh Viễn giá chỉ khoản 2 củ loại bình dân & 4 củ cho loại đế 2 nam châm hoặc là loại bự. Mua đồ mới thì chắc là giá chát, hehe
> 
> PS: em quên, nếu bác ở Xì Gòn thì dụ mấy anh em cho mượn tạm nếu xài ít


Hì, em ở Hà lội mới đau. Bên em chỉ làm inox nên cái của này chỉ khi nào chế cháo cái gì mới cần, thía mới đau em  :Smile:

----------


## thuannguyen

mua ở trợ trời bác.
mới tinh, nó chém em 10 t, em chém xuống 5t.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> mua ở trợ trời bác.
> mới tinh, nó chém em 10 t, em chém xuống 5t.


Em nó khoét được phi lớn nhất bao nhiêu bác ? Bác ở Hà lội phải không ạ ? lúc nào em chạy qua xem em nó phát, tiện thể học lỏm bác vài chiêu  :Smile:  em đang có dã tâm chế con máy đầu tay he he  :Smile:

----------


## suu_tam

Người ta làm thương mại phải hỏi xem người ta có thiện chí mời khách đến học lỏm không chứ bác.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác xem có chiến hữu nào trong Nam thì nhờ hắn mua giùm rồi ship ra? Trả cho hắn 400K tiền công + 100K tiền ship thế là xong  :Smile: )

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Người ta làm thương mại phải hỏi xem người ta có thiện chí mời khách đến học lỏm không chứ bác.


Hì, em vô ý quá  :Smile:   thanks bác đã nhắc em   :Smile:

----------


## thuannguyen

tuy kiến thức nông cạn nhưng em không ngại chia sẻ đâu. chỉ ghét mấy ông k biết mà cứ chém linh tinh thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## suu_tam

Em thấy lạ là các bác kỹ thuật khô khan sao không thích những người chém gió góp vui kiểu như bọn em cho cuộc sống yêu đời hơn.
Em thì không biết gì kỹ thuật nhưng chém gió thì khó có đối thủ.

----------


## thuannguyen

chém vui thì vô tư bác a. còn trong công việc thì nói phải chuẩn, nói làm được là phải làm. em cũng bị và cũng gặp nhiều khách bị chém, rồi tiền thì mất mà không được như ý.

----------


## thuannguyen

Buồn buồn khoe cái khuôn giày bằng thép lên cho vui.
Phay mất toi 8 tiếng, hix.
Lòng sâu 12 mm.

----------

anhcos, conga, Ga con, kimtan, minhtriet, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Vật liệu là thép gì vậy bác, dao ăn thô và tinh bác dùng loại nào vậy?
Máy này cứng vững rồi nên ăn thép chắc là ngon lắm, bác có video đoạn chạy phá thô không, cho ae xem mở mang tí.

----------


## thuannguyen

Thép thường thôi bác, thép cacbon thấp. Spindle này chỉ chạy được thép đó thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

thép thường mà chạy ra như vậy là tuyệt vời ông mặt trời rồi đó , còn làm nguội và ăn mòn hoa văn nữa là quá ok , có khách hàng sản xuất giày thể thao à ?

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

Vâng, bác tinh thế nhìn phát biết giày thể thao.

----------


## thuannguyen

Phá thô mất 2h30p.
Dao hợp kim phi 8, hai me, pass depth=0.3 mm, stepover=6.5 mm, S4000, F2000.


Phá thô bằng dao chuyên dùng cũng ok, nhưng tốc độ chạy hơi thấp.

Spindle này chạy tốc độ tương đối cao nên ăn thép dao hay mòn, dao 4 me nên hơi khó mài em ít dùng. Ăn nhôm thì cũng ngon nhé, em cắt dày 3 đến 5 mm vẫn thoải mái.
Phá thép em hay dùng dao hợp kim hai me, mua dao cũ về mài lại, giá rẻ lại hiệu quả (đối với dòng spindle này nhé), em chạy còn không thèm tưới nước.

Phay tinh thì dùng dao mới.
Thêm nữa là dao thép dao chạy cũng tương đối ngon nhé, nhưng tốc độ chỉ đạt bằng 1/3 dao hợp kim.

----------

anhcos

----------

